# Swap my MX5 for a TT?



## gaja (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi,

Just registered as I'm looking at swapping my Mk1 MX5 for a TT coupe.

Predictably, I guess, I have a few questions;

Once I've sold my MX5 I really only want to spend about £6k, could go to £7k but I'd rather not. Is this too little to get something decent? Instinct tells me to go for the lowest mileage possible and around 60k miles seems the minimum I could achieve from a scan of the classifieds online. What sort of mileage should be the top end I should go for?, I read somewhere online a question over the longevity of the TT engine, is this justified or just rubbish?

I would like a 225 as I'm looking for a significant boost in power from the MX5 which is a 1.6 but will the 180 give me a noticable upgrade powerwise as these appear more in my price range?

My MX5 has been super reliable and ideally I'd like it's replacement to be just as reliable. I'm relatively handy with a set of spanners but major tasks are probably beyond me expertise wise and certainly timewise so is the TT the right way to go? It will be a semi daily driver so needs to start, stop and do everything in between as well.

Within my budget my only route is a private sale, is there anything I need to look for particularly when inspecting the car? A full SH is also on my wish list. Should I only go for an Audi set of stamps or if the prospective purchase has a non Audi service history should I be worried or looking for a significantly lower cost?

Lastly, from some reading quite a few posts this seems like a nice forum so I'l be honest, I've had a great time with my MX5 and think it is a great car and I will be genuinely sad to see it go, and no, I'm not a hairdresser...

Any other advice will be gratefully received.

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

*Gary wrote,* _and no, I'm not a hairdresser... _not a good quote for 1st post.
But welcome to forum, Go for a 225 every time.


----------



## gaja (Jun 1, 2009)

I was just making the point that I think the MX5 is a great drivers car and not the "hairdressers convertible" that many people who have never driven one think it is, didn't mean to cause any offence.

Thanks for the advice on the 225.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

gaja said:


> I was just making the point that I think the MX5 is a great drivers car and not the "hairdressers convertible" that many people who have never driven one think it is, didn't mean to cause any offence.
> 
> Thanks for the advice on the 225.


Dont worry mate both the TT and MX 5 are known as hairdressers cars by some of the less well informed in the driving world :wink: 
When you get your TT dont for get to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## burf2000 (May 15, 2009)

I got a 180, its nice and a remap goes well but if you can afford it go 225!!! so much more could be done. MX5 are supposed to be one of the best cars for handling, people who think our cars are hairdresser cars drive fiestas lol


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 225 all the way if you can. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the TT forum


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Gary and welcome.



gaja said:


> Hi,
> What sort of mileage should be the top end I should go for?, I read somewhere online a question over the longevity of the TT engine, is this justified or just rubbish?


Rubbish as far as I'm aware. As long as looked after (i.e. oil changes, servicing all on schedule) and not driven in an idiotic way (which I guess is hard to know!), the 1.8T seems very reliable.



gaja said:


> Should I only go for an Audi set of stamps or if the prospective purchase has a non Audi service history should I be worried or looking for a significantly lower cost?


I've got a non-Audi service history for the past 4 or 5 years, so I'm bound to say don't worry. Audi charges are a complete rip-off, so I don't see why anyone with any sense keeps going to them, especially once out of warranty (IMHO of course). There are plenty of independent VAG/Audi specialists out there - obviously stamps from a specialist would be better than from any old bog-standard garage.



gaja said:


> Lastly, from some reading quite a few posts this seems like a nice forum so I'l be honest, I've had a great time with my MX5 and think it is a great car and I will be genuinely sad to see it go, and no, I'm not a hairdresser...


Not driven one personally, but only ever heard good things about the MX-5 (there's a reason they sold so many!)
I think you'll find the TT a very different drive. I'm guessing more outright speed, grip, safety and solidity, though perhaps at the expense of outright feel, fun and "involvement"? (but obviously people have very different views of what any of that means!).
(& I think most people would have got the hairdresser comment, so certainly wouldn't cause offence  )


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Most importantly if the car is over 5 yrs old and 60k miles+ make sure the Cambelt and Water pump have been changed. Costs about £300 to have it done if it hasn't been already, but risk spending £2k+ if you don't change it & it snaps.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

